# Iron Clay Peas put in last week



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Good rains this week. IC Peas are up!! *

*A few fresh deer tracks and nipping, but not too bad. *

*Clover around the North edge of the plot helps with the browsing pressure.*


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

*And a cool buck pic!*


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cool pic of a hawk mid-air over another clover patch.*


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks good; that hard work will definitely pay off later.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

*IC Peas looking good and the deer have found them!*




















*Mowed 4 acres of clover in the 94 deg heat yesterday! First time using the Swisher mower in the plots.*


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking good! I went up to the property yesterday, my clay peas are jumpin! Ran a doe out of it at 530.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Looking good! I went up to the property yesterday, my clay peas are jumpin! Ran a doe out of it at 530.
> View attachment 530257


Looks like a good stand of peas there. 

We have two other small plots of IC peas...in one, they are wiped out already...nothing but stems. In the other, the deer aren't as aggressive which I'm attributing to the fact the rest of the field has good clover.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

*3 weeks old IC Peas. Lots of protein for the herd! :thumbup:*











*You can see the nipping in this pic:*


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

That is one good looking field. I sure wish I could get someone to help me plant a summer plot. 

Ha,ha, that was poking fun at Spooney

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> That is one good looking field. I sure wish I could get someone to help me plant a summer plot.
> Ha,ha, that was poking fun at Spooney


 Thanks...a lot of work and planning goes into our plots. I'm fortunate to have some great guys that have the same goals as me and share in the labor. :thumbsup:


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Update to the ICP progress...two different plots. Lots of nipping as the peas transfer nutrients from the ground to the herd! :thumbsup: 

Spend the morning spraying for grass in the clover plots....man, it's hot out there! Happy 4th!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What do you spray?


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

jaster said:


> What do you spray?


 You can spray Clethodim directly on clover, ICPs and many other plants and it will kill most grasses. Deer seem to eat a lot of broadleaf weeds but not natural grasses, so they are just robbing the nutrients I paid for and spread (aka fertilizer!!).

Cleth won't kill sedges though....even gly (RoundUp) won't kill a sedge grass. Need a different herbicide like SedgeHammer for that.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

jaster said:


> Good to know. Thanks


Here's an example of Cleth knocking out some grass but leaving the clover nice and healthy. We buy it at RuralKing.com.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking good!!! Nice job!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

jstblsd said:


> Looking good!!! Nice job!


Thanks. We enjoy seeing the transformation of the health of the herd due to our plotting efforts. Worked on a new plot this past weekend.

Looking like a good year for fawns!!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Glyphosate will kill nutsedge. The problem is it's a foliar active broad spectrum herbicide that must make contact with leaves to be effective and if you have nutsedge, the number of plants growing above ground is not an accurate reflection of the vast number of seeds that are still underground waiting to germinate and that are not effected until they do so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

They finally started hitting mine early this morning.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's safe to say the ICPs are well ahead of the herd. :thumbup: And the biggest brood of baby turks that we've ever had.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Went out and worked on the shooting range today. My son was working the Kubota while I got my PHD on. Freakin hawt out there. 

And while we were there, checked the plots. Deer are working the strip of ICPs along my clover. Bucks are growing bone. Does are fat with fawns. All good. :thumbup:


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

ICPs are doing great...lots of nipping. Also built a weed wiper to apply gly to the weeds taller than my clover. Never used one before...we will see how it works out.



















*Does look like they are getting closer to popping and bucks growing out the rest of their racks:*


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Leaves are gone off mine. I really should have applied fertilizer early on. But there are new budds coming up, but believe the weeds are going to choke them out. Your plot and deer look great


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

jaster said:


> Leaves are gone off mine. I really should have applied fertilizer early on. But there are new budds coming up, but believe the weeds are going to choke them out. Your plot and deer look great


 You can spray Clethodim on the grasses and not harm your peas, but I'm not sure what you could spray to control the broadleaf weeds in ICPs. Maybe 2,4D...you would have to check the label. Weed control is a pain, but you have to keep battling them if you want all your fertilizer money to go to the herd rather than to growing weeds.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Jaster, I got plenty of 2-4,DB if you need some.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Regular 2-4,d is rough on crops too.the D,B is formulated for crop use.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

YMMV, but we find 2,4Db useless for broadleaf control. We tried it for the first time this year and won't be buying it again. Could be we just don't have the broadleaf weeds it targets. 

In the spring, 2,4D is very effective on clover (and your lawn) for broadleaf control without damage. Later in the summer, when clover is under stress, I would avoid using it. That's why we got the wick.


----------



## farmboy2 (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry, bad link tried to link to the Georgia Farm Chemical handbook the commercial version costs 35$ and lists chemicals and their control spectrum.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

After one week, the results of the weed wick are in....SCORE! Tall weeds are burning up. Can you tell where I missed?

And some pics of some serious grazing in the Iron Clays and clover. And a a doe about to POP. :thumbsup:


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Plots got mowed this weekend. Here is an before/after pic of one. The plan is to see if any weeds outpace the clover in height and then hit them again with the weed wick before fall planting in October.

And a cool dog and buck pic....


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pretty plot and bucks!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Iron Clays are a thick mess of vines and weeds, but the deer are in them every night. Clover is struggling from the heat and too much rain, but its still providing protein until we can get the grains planted in October. Acorns look good on some trees, but none on others.


----------

